# Basement entrance



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Putting in a really tight basement entrance


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

At least there wasn't anything you had to work around :blink::laughing:.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like a fun one!!

Is that the water line on the left, what is going to keep it from freezing in the winter?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

tgeb said:


> Looks like a fun one!!
> 
> Is that the water line on the left, what is going to keep it from freezing in the winter?



Actually its two water lines the old one you can clearly see and if you look good the new one is in the dirt


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I see the new one. How far behind the wall is it, 4-6"?
A couple nights below 20 degrees or so and that rascal _could_ freeze if it is that close to the wall. Might be fine, who knows. 

Is that you running the mini??


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

tgeb said:


> Yeah, I see the new one. How far behind the wall is it, 4-6"?
> A couple nights below 20 degrees or so and that rascal _could_ freeze if it is that close to the wall. Might be fine, who knows.
> 
> Is that you running the mini??



I wish that's Mr Cobey The greatest equipment operator and concrete guy on the planet. 62 years young works the young guys to death. I don't know what I would do with out him. He can operate anything with and engine


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

what's up w/ the HD buckets-was the first thought "we're going to dig this out by hand?"


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> what's up w/ the HD buckets-was the first thought "we're going to dig this out by hand?"



We were locating all the pipes so Pops could dig around them. He is good but he ain't that good. He just needed to sight them and then we moved out the way and let him do his thing.

Believe it or not we have dug a few out by hand.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

does that make you Mr Cobey the younger?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

oops-forgot to say, nice looking walkout!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> does that make you Mr Cobey the younger?


Huh?? I see your having beer with your cornflakes again?:w00t:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice work. That is something that I wouldn't want to get involved with.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> Nice work. That is something that I wouldn't want to get involved with.



Rhino you would if you saw the invoice for it:whistling


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

hopefully you made enough money to have your plumber go out and thaw the water service at least once a year until they get tired of it and sue you to pay to move it! comon' man use your head!!! There is a reason that those things are buried as ddep as they are!!! if you really thing that an 8" block wall and 6" of fill will keep it from freezing you are mistaken!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Err the waterline was run by the water company. They relocated it before we dug and that's where they put it.  they knew what we were doing they had a copy of the prints. They located it to the same depth it has been for 40 years wasn't my call


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

dude the water company doesnt give a hoot about you you have to cover your own a$$, it isnt the depth of cover from grade, it is the fact that it is right next to your retaining wall. Water companies sewer companies etc all hold indemnity they are held liable for nothing. Usually the water service from the curb box out is the property owners, that may not be the case. All i am saying is if there is a problem it is your ass that the homeowner is going to go after, becasue you are the only one that they can. Here is this scenario, water line freezes and bursts, your new retaining wall caves in becasue of the frost heave etc. You have to run a new water service repair any damages from the wall coming down as well as if the water company really feels like being nasty, you have to pay for all that water that leaked into the ground unmetered! so all in all if you charged 5K on the job because any more than that and you are ripping someone off.... that money is all gone if something happens to that water service. You are a kitchen and bath "remodeler" is that what your insurance covers you as because they will drop you in a minute if you are doing excavtaing and building of retaining walls. How far down does taht footing extend under that door? I hope it is below frost or else there may be another problem. Not knocking ya just trying to teach ya. Watch *YOUR* back no one else will!


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

I just looked at the photos again.... Tell me that isn't the sewer service you tied that floor drain into! Do you subcontract plumbing and electrical or do you do it all yourself?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes we sub out plumbing and electrical, the sewer tie-in is legal here. They also tie in the drain lines as well. 

Don't jump to conclusions. I am willing to learn from everyone here but we build a bit different here I guess.

The plans even show the tie-ins


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Where do you see plumbing in Exterior walls??
> 
> what is R value for Block filled with concrete??
> 
> ...


Those comments were not at you at all, but to answer your questions:

Block Filled Concrete would be about the same as poured as you loose the air gap.

In some circumstances, YES we do run a heater wire inside the water line when we can not get 42" of cover.

The death comment was proof that contractors actually DO things that they were comfortable with that was not safe. I also have a niche business of fixing things other contractors did wrong so people can get C/O's

Again, to be very clear, it is very nice work in a tight, difficult spot and obviously YOU FOLLOWED LOCAL CODE, so my comments are my opinion and not critical of your work as much as your local code. However, I do believe that you are in a different freeze zone than I am so that can also be why we require 42" of cover and you may not. We can not even add a basement sump pump to a sewer line without incurring some hefty fines. 


Heck, all I have to do is drive 15 minutes and all street trenches must be filled with K-Krete so I kn ow Code is not universal.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

LNG24 said:


> Those comments were not at you at all, but to answer your questions:
> 
> Block Filled Concrete would be about the same as poured as you loose the air gap.
> 
> ...


Did not take it as hit to me. I always welcome critique. 

I have a very solid rep and I work hard to keep it that way. 

Went back the other day to a job I did 4 years ago to do repairs after the warranty was up because I thought it was my fault the system failed and repaired the problem.

I take full responsiblity for every thing and everyone with in my control. I keep abreast of codes, trades and technology so that I do the best possible jobs I can.

Again no problems with the critique its the only way we improve our work:thumbsup:


----------

